# Added outlet to the mill for the DRO and table drive



## deere_x475guy (Mar 22, 2009)

Nothing to special here but I finally got around to adding an outlet to my Jet Mill. I was getting tired of crawling over the cords for the DRO and table drive.


----------



## Mike N (Mar 22, 2009)

I have that same JET Mill, I love it! I think the quality is better than a new Bridgeport. The Jet Mill was cloned from a mid "70's" Bridgeport (still has the side door!), back when they made good machines. I purchased a 14-40 Jet Lathe last year it also makes a great home machine tool. Good Stuff!


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Mar 22, 2009)

deere_x475guy  said:
			
		

> Nothing to special here but I finally got around to adding an outlet to my Jet Mill. I was getting tired of crawling over the cords for the DRO and table drive.




Hi! My name is George Hazelton and i am the electrical inspector in Eaton rapids, Mi. What is your address again!!


----------



## deere_x475guy (Mar 22, 2009)

I am really pleased with this one Mike. It is 3 years old but was in storage for 8 months. A now defunct custom cycle shop had it and it seen very little use. I was lucky to find the buy I did on it. To bad the economy sucks so bad, they should have been able to get a lot more for the set up.

I was more than happy with the old Enco I had and wasn't looking for a replacement. My Physical Therapist and her husband owned this custom shop and she told me about the mill back in November of last year. At that point in time I wasn't sure I would ever be returning to my shop so I let it pass. Then after surgery I got better and decided even if I couldn't be out here as much as before I couldn't pass up the deal so I bought it.

I did run it through its paces a couple of weeks ago and built another tool holder. It's nice and tight. The DRO is accurate and repeatable so I have confidence in the set up now.


----------



## deere_x475guy (Mar 22, 2009)

stevehuckss396  said:
			
		

> Hi! My name is George Hazelton and i am the electrical inspector in Eaton rapids, Mi. What is your address again!!



UTOH...I forgot you do this for a living....I guess I should have ran that in armor also...hmmm.....


----------



## deere_x475guy (Mar 22, 2009)

Actually I have some armor left over so I can still do it.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Mar 22, 2009)

deere_x475guy  said:
			
		

> Actually I have some armor left over so I can still do it.




Its fine!


----------

